# Flight liner front fork and spring.



## geno1949 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am looking for a jc hugging flight liner chrome front fork and spring.


----------



## kcjim (Aug 31, 2012)

geno1949 said:


> I am looking for a jc hugging flight liner chrome front fork and spring.




I have this fork truss rod I would sell I will get pictures  if you are intrested


----------



## geno1949 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have found my front fork and spring, but thanks for your time.


----------

